# forestry commission



## swanny (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello campers,
Very new to this stuff as bought a transit/haerald outfit this week. Seemed symbolic to wildcamp on the maiden campover and had a fine night isn a forestry parking/picnic site on Anglesey last night. Anything I should have known about ?
swanny


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 9, 2009)

*maiden voyage*

welcome Swanny
If you enjoyed yourself,
did not annoy anybody,
left the place as you found it,
you got it right!
now spread your wings and go further afield.

weez
Tony


----------

